# primer for crayons



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

ok heres the deal . tuesday i have to paint the inside of a city jail. some genius decided it would be a good idea to give the inmates crayons. some of the cells have minimal amounts of crayon and some are covered from floor to ceiling. the question i have is will latex kilz cover the crayons? usually i just use a can of spray kilz to cover crayons in houses/kids rooms, but i have never had whole walls covered with them. they dont want me to use any product with a strong odor so i want to keep it latex. i just dont have much experience with latex kilz and crayons, normally i would use oil base.
the walls are cinder block and i will topcoat with pre-cat epoxy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This thread has some ideas I have never tried. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f6/how-do-i-remove-8222/


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't give you any advice yet I booked the job for the first week of may. I was going to try the whole babyoil thing. I will let you know how it works.
If your going to use latex Killz plan on doing several coats.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

If I am not mistaken crayons are made from wax. For my purposes I usually paint right over a couple of quick crayon scratches with finish paint with no problems generally. A whole wall is a different story, I think I would insist on shellac. I doubt cleaning with TSP would move it.

*By the way, I would carry a*


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

if its in a jail then I presume that its brick and concrete with a drain some where go in there with a pressure washer.. I'm talking about the "crayon cells". I would be a little leery on painting over that much ,,,HELL even with lead paint I wouldn't do it...

not that I ever used lead paint but I imagine it would of been serious.

Permanent marker is also a bitch. almost MI


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Go with an oil kilz. Latex kilz always seems to let you down most of the time. You spend more time worrying if it will actually work. Zinsser oil or XIM from SW is the way to go.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Latex Kilz _might_ work (though I wouldn't count on it)
Original Kilz (oil, brush on or spray bomb) has a better chance of working
Zinsser's BIN will work

Regardless of choice, clean off as much as possible before application


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser


----------



## jimbeam58 (Apr 18, 2010)

*This will work........*

Check this out, use Zinsser cover stain, then go back over it with epoxy or latex paint.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've heard of jail cells being coated with latex. Typically these are coating with 2K 100% solids epoxy or if it's on the 'cheap' it is coated with 2K Acrylic epoxy. Are they not hammering you on cleanability?


----------



## Al Truistic (Oct 23, 2007)

This: http://www.zinsser.com/PDF/TDB/SmartPrime_TDB_Aug09.pdf


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Al Truistic said:


> This: http://www.zinsser.com/PDF/TDB/SmartPrime_TDB_Aug09.pdf


I would not use it on a wall of crayon - this is from their TS:

"Surface Preparation: Surfaces should be clean, dry, sound and free of dust, dirt, excessive chalky material, grime, grease, oil, wax, mildew, wallpaper adhesive or any contamination that may interfere with adhesion"

I think you will have to wash/ scrub the wall with a solvent 1st to cut the wax. :yes:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

No strong odor? I'm sure the inmates don't care.  I guess it's the jail employees. As if it's a hospital or someplace where nothing can smell.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

*crayon update*

turns out on closer inspection it is not crayon but colored pencils... i havent been so happy in a long time. decided to try to paint a test wall without primer and it covered in one coat. thank you sw pre cat epoxy. this paint is insane. covered everything but red ink pen marks and a few very thick blue ink spots. i will post some pics if i can figure out how to do it here. there is some very interesting art these guys have put on the walls. whoever painted it last used flat wall paint so it made the perfect canvas for colored pencils.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

i posted some pics in my photos. i will try to get some more good jailhouse art this week if anyone is interested. also of note the water poxy im using covers solid colored pencil walls but wont cover toothpaste, go figger. also note toothpaste seems to be the universal glue used in jail to hold things to the walls.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Most places they just have inmates paint those things. Are you sure it was colored pencil? I saw on MSNBC that they use candy for color for art.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Most places they just have inmates paint those things. Are you sure it was colored pencil? I saw on MSNBC that they use candy for color for art.


saw it on msnbc..... ya right, sounds like you been there b4. jk ... not sure what the hell it all is, but the guards say they can buy colored pencils so i figger thats what it is. ya i think last time they had inmates paint it thats how they got flat house paint on ithe wall and easy for the colors to stick to it. these prisoners are gonna be pissed when they get back and their lifes work of art is gone and there is slick ass gloss epoxy on the wall they cannot write on ... mu ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WiseGuys Painting said:


> i posted some pics in my photos. i will try to get some more good jailhouse art this week if anyone is interested. also of note the water poxy im using covers solid colored pencil walls but wont cover toothpaste, go figger. also note toothpaste seems to be the universal glue used in jail to hold things to the walls.


Wow, some of that is incredible stuff! Almost seems a shame to cover it, but i guess it's just like doing turnovers in apts!


----------

